# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Lexoni rregulloren para se të postoni!

## kolombi

Nen forumi "Bashkpatriotet nga Shqiperia",ka pjesmarrje dhe postime te shumta,c'ka tregojne deshiren dhe kenaqsine per te biseduar mes bashkpatriotesh,dhe kujtuar gjthcka qe ka te beje me qytetet ,vendlindjet tuaja.

Perpara se te shkruajme ne kete nenforum,duhet te kemi parasysh,disa gjera.

1-Nuk lejohen,sharjet,ofendimet,fyerjet e personave te vecante apo qyteteve ne pergjithesi.Vijme nga krahina me kulture dhe tradita te ndryshme,por mbi te gjitha jemi shqiptare.

2-Hidhini nje sy tematikes dhe temave te hapura,perpara se te hapni nje teme te re,pasi shpesh gjenden dy tre tema me te njejtin subjekt .

3-Ndryshe nga nenforumet e tjera ketu munt te tolerojme pak chit-chatet,pasi ne sofra jemi mbledhur   :buzeqeshje:  ,por jo te kalojme kufirin,dhe te sjellim degradimin e temes.

Per c'do shqetesim,apo sygjerim qe munt te keni,munt te  lini nje mesazh ketu.

kolombi

----------


## leci

Per te gjithe anetaret qe shkruajne rregullisht ne kete forum.

Jeni te lutur te lexoni shkrimin e kolombit dhe mbi te gjitha piken 3.

*3-Ndryshe nga nenforumet e tjera ketu munt te tolerojme pak chit-chatet,pasi ne sofra jemi mbledhur  ,por jo te kalojme kufirin,dhe te sjellim degradimin e temes.*


Postimet e teperta qe banalizojne temat do hidhen ne Koshin e posteve dhe do mbyllen ato tema qe kalojne limitin e postimeve.
Deri tani ka pasur pak me shume tolerance se ne nenforumet e tjera por nuk duhet kthyer ne padogane.
Shpresoj ne mirekuptim
Diskutim te mbare te gjitheve

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Gjithashtu do ju kerkoj qe gjate postimeve qe beni gjuha Shqipe te jete kryesore e jo te mbizoteroje me shume gjuha e huaj.

Sic e shikoni edhe vete emrin e Forumit. 

*Nuk kerkoj qe postimi juaj te mos te kete ne tekst asnje fjale te huaj, thjesht jemi Shqiptare.*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Problemi i vetem i SoFrave eshte ChiT-ChaT-i. 

Duke qene se ju keni deshire te replikoni neper sofra te ndryshme duke pershendetur njeri-tjetrin, gje qe sjell edhe degradimin e sofrave shqiptare.

Problemi eshte se ju nuk e vazhdoni ChiT-ChaT  ne nje sofer te vetme po kaloni nga nje sofer tek tjetra. Kjo sjell edhe degradimin e  X sofre. 

E them kete pasi shume anetare duke pare vetem ChiT-ChaT ne sofer nuk eshte me i interesuar se cfare po ndodh tek ajo sofer, nuk i intereson nese ka ardhur ndonje bashkpatriot i ri por thjesht largohet.

Neper SoFra vetem do pershendesni bashkpatriotet tuaj, apo te ndani mes jush ndonje lajm i cili i perket asaj sofre e jo te kaloni ne ChiT-ChaT.
*Nese deshironi te shkruani pa hezitim, duke hedhur një kunjë, duke bërë një shaka, apo dhe duke ndarë një ndodhi nga jeta e përditshme mund ta beni ate tek SoFra e Shqiperise  aty mblidhen te gjithe Shqiptaret nga veriu ne jug.*

Ju uroj debat te kendeshem.

----------


## Darius

Me temat e Sofrave eshte tepruar dhe shume anetare qe marrin pjese ne kete nenforum nuk e kane fare parasysh qe ketu ndonese tolerohet disi me shume chit chat, kjo sdo te thote qe temat te kthehen teresisht ne chit chat apo thjesht sa per te rritur numrin e shkrimeve. Temat e mbyllura (qe kishin deri ne 2 vjet te hapura) u fshine dhe temat ekzistuese do pastrohen rregullisht. 
Ju lutem te keni parasysh qe ka nje nenforum per urime dhe pershendetje. Ska pse te kthehen keto sofra ne tema urimesh dhe pershendetjesh por mund te behen shume mire sofra te nje bashkebisedimi per probleme dhe gjera te ndryshme qe hasni, apo dhe humor, prandaj e ka emrin sofer. 

Kam vene re shkrime te natyres *Hi sofra* apo *ckemi sofra* apo akoma dhe me keq nga disa anetare qe e kane bere zakon te thone */me slaps kete siper* ose *slaps te gjithe* dhe vetem kaq dhe pasohet nga 100 te tjere qe perserisin te njejten gje. Kjo duhet te ndryshoje sepse eshte tepruar dhe nuk sjell asgje te dobishme. 

Ju lutem te kihet parasysh.

Faleminderit

----------


## Darius

Po detyrohem te bej kete lajmerim pasi eshte bere e padurueshme gjendja ne kete nenforum. Eshte perseritur e sterperseritur qe ndonese ne temat e sofrave lejohet chit-chat me shume se ne nenforumet e tjera, perseri disa anetare e kane keqkuptuar kete gje dhe e kane shnderruar pjesmarrjen e tyre ketu ne nje chit-chat total. Temat jane fshire, jane mbyllur, shkrime te tera fshihen prej meje rregullisht po perseri nuk po arrihet asgje. Ka anetare qe mesa duket futen ketu per te rritur numrin e shkrimeve dhe sbejne gje tjeter vecse shkruajne 1 rrjesht duke perseritur 3 here ne dite te njejten fraze. Ka te tjere qe ndonese i perkasin nje krahine te caktuar ne Shqiperi ose ne trojet shqiptare jashte kufinjve, perseri futen ne cdo sofer dhe perserisin te njejtin refren. Merrni shembull nga Sofra Tropojane qe eshte me te vertete model. Kjo sofer eshte shembulli me i mire qe tregon arsyen pse tema te tilla ekzistojne ne kete nenforum. Pra te ndahen kujtimet, kultura dhe vecorite e nje qyteti apo zone te caktuar dhe jo bere llogje dhe fjale pa kuptim. Per ta mbyllur kete lajmerim dua te kujtoj edhe njehere ata anetare qe permenda me siper: Mos e beni rutine futjen ne cdo sofer dhe pershendetje pa hesap pasi po e shkaterroni kete nenforum (anetaret qe e bejne kete gje e dine mire, ska nevoje ti permend emrin). Shkrimet do ju fshihen sistematikisht dhe pervec kohes qe do humbisni sdo fitoni asgje tjeter.

Nese kjo gjendje vazhdon atehere temat e sofrave sdo lejohen me.

KY ESHTE PARALAJMERIMI I FUNDIT !!!

----------

Korab Dibrani (31-10-2013)

----------


## mario_kingu

jam plotesisht dakort  kete gje e kam thene ne sofren e fierit i thash shum vetave skan pse hyn  te bejn pershendetje shdo dit etc ore minut por ma moren per keq edhe aty e lash kjo eshte shum ide e bukur ose do ju thoshte nese mundeni ta beni qe kush shkruan tek keto tema postimet nuk riten edhe do shikoni do largohen ata qe e prishin bukurin 

por sjam dakort qe te mbyllet tema ciao

----------


## Darius

mario une nuk kerkova miratimin e asnjerit prej jush qe me thua sjam dakort. Nuk po kerkoj leje nga ju dhe as po ju lutem qe doni apo nuk doni ju te mbyllen sofrat. 
*Une po ju kerkoj nje gje te gjitheve: Lexojeni dhe mendojeni mire ate qe kam shkruar. Ne te kunderten shkelja qe po behet me keto sofrat nuk ka per tu toleruar me. Nga nje nenforum i kendshem (sic ishte qellimi per te cilin u hap) eshte kthyer ne nje qoshe ku ka vetem pershendetje pa hesap dhe pa asnje kuptim dhe vetem chit-chat skandaloz.*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Shpeshhere temat e sofrave hapen nga anetare te ndryshem te cilet nuk u perkasin x qyteti. 

*Nuk mendoj se ka ndonje fare lezeti hapja e temes nga nje anetar/e qe eshte me origjine nga Korca e te hapi nje teme per sofren e Durresit.* 

Ndaj nuk do te lejohet me kjo menyre e hapjes se temave. Cdo anetar/e mund te hapi nje teme per sofren e tij.

Temat e reja do te fshihen, ndersa temat ekzistuese do te qendrojne deri ne mbylljen e tyre. 

Besoj te kem qene i kuptueshem.
Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Të gjithë anëtarë mund të shikojnë apo të postojnë video të qyteteve Shqiptare në këtë temë:  


*Shqipëria në video*


Gjithë të mirat!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Hapja e temave të reja ka një kriter dhe jo ç'do artikull që lexoni në gazeta duhet të vini ta botoni në forum. Gjithashtu shoh që për ç'do artikull hapni tema të reja dhe jo ti postoni ato në temat ekzistuese.

*Një shembull janë këto 2 tema:*
*PPD-ja shkrihet ne PDSH 
Kundërshtohet shkrirja e PPD-së në PDSH* 

Pra nuk keni pse hapni tema të reja kur ekzistojnë.....

Kushtojini pak më shumë vëmëndje këtij rregulli kur jeni duke botuar një shkrim në forum.

----------


## RaPSouL

Pershendetje Clay More, pershendetje anetare te nderuar te nenforumit te Maqedonise.


Leo, ke mese te drejte me lajmerimin tend kundrejt anetareve, por e ke me kot, se nuk merr vesh asnjeri dhe nuk u permbahet regullave asnjeher.

Pergjate kesaj periudhe qe jame ketu ne forum, cdoher ju kam terhequr verejtjen dhjetra anetareve per keto veprime qe benin, duke hapur 100 tema me te nejtin subjekt, por me kot dhe me ne fund mbaruan me perjashtim pasi vetem i kundershtonin keto pika kryesore per pjesmarje ne Forumin Shqiptar.


Shpresojme qe ky te jete lajmerimi i fundit qe u behet anetareve, dhe ta respektojne kete, perndryshe do te meren masat e duhura kundrejt atyre qe e thejn kete regullore.


Gjithe te mirat!



Rapsoul

----------


## Renea

Duheshte te hapet nje tem e vetme per zgjedhjet.
Ishte nje por ajo u mbyll dhe tash ja cka ndodhi , sdihet kush ku esht duke shkrujt

----------


## RaPSouL

Pershendetje Renea.


Nuk qendron problemi aty se ka pasur nje teme dhe eshte mbyllur per x arsye, sepse kemi ende nje teme te tille si psh kjo *Ketu!* , do te ishte ende me mire nese vetem nje anetare do te hapte nje teme dhe gjithcka do te diskutohej atje, e jo per cdo ceshtje dhe lajm qe ka te bej me zgjedhjet te hapet nje teme e re, duke patur parasysh se e ke temen e dedikuar ekskluzivisht per kete qellim.


Problemi qendron tek mentaliteti i ulet, jo qe kan por qe tregojne disa anetare ketu dhe nuk ua varin veshin te tjereve, trimeria,inati dhe xhelozia e ka pushtuar nenforumin tone dhe dita dites po perkeqesohet gjendja. Shpresojme qe ky lajmerim te jete edhe i fundit, sepse metoda e bute si kjo nuk do te perdoret me nese keshtu vazhdohet.


Renea, i gjithe ky problem e di cka na solli tek nenforumi? Sharje dhe ofendime pa mase, percarje dhe c'regullim te nenforumit tone ne cdo aspekt. Poashtu largimin e disa anetareve te vjeter dhe te ndershem nga nenforumi yne, shkaku i ketyre ofendimeve, dhe per kete duhet te punojme qe ti permisojme keto te meta qe nje dite te shkelqej forumi ashtu sic ka shkelqyer edhe ne te kaluaren.


Besoj se me kupton ku dua te dal...


Gjithe te mirat.


Rapsoul

----------


## Kaos

> Hapja e temave të reja ka një kriter dhe jo ç'do artikull që lexoni në gazeta duhet të vini ta botoni në forum. Gjithashtu shoh që për ç'do artikull hapni tema të reja dhe jo ti postoni ato në temat ekzistuese.
> 
> *Një shembull janë këto 2 tema:*
> *PPD-ja shkrihet ne PDSH 
> Kundërshtohet shkrirja e PPD-së në PDSH* 
> 
> Pra nuk keni pse hapni tema të reja kur ekzistojnë.....
> 
> Kushtojini pak më shumë vëmëndje këtij rregulli kur jeni duke botuar një shkrim në forum.


ok ok se qenka bere qameti ne regull..RapSoul pse ja futen kote xhdoher o lale

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Gjuha e përdorur!

Jeni shqiptarë dhe nuk e kuptoj pse shaheni dhe ofendoheni vetëm pse nuk keni bindje të njëjta politike? Nëse doni të merrni pjesë në forum bëni mirë të moderoni fjalorin, në të kundërt do përjashtoheni nga forumi. Nuk ua ka njeri për borxh të lexojë sharjet dhe fjalorin tuaj banal në forum, nëse doni të shani/ofendoni gjeni një vend tjetër.

----------


## Flora82

Po  ketu  perkrahen  ata  qe  shajn  nga  muderatoret  ,  ata  kan  lirin  tete  quajn  serbe  dhe  qdo  gje  qe  ju  vjen  ,  kurse  muderatoret  bejn  sehir  dhe  zgerdhihen   barazi  me  ta  dhe  i  perkrahin .

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Të gjitha shkrimet e raportuara janë hequr dhe për anëtarët përgjigjës janë marrë masa deri në përjashtimin e tyre. Nuk mund të lexoj ç'do shkrim që bëhet në forum, por të jesh e sigurtë që asnjë anëtar/e nuk është përkrahur nga unë apo stafi kur kanë ofenduar në forum. 

Lista e anëtarëve të përjashtuar këtë muaj u bë një rekord i ri dhe besoj se do të mbetet e tillë. Ju si anëtare keni mundësi të raportoni mesazhet e pahijshme në forum, sapo ju raportoni mesazhin moderatorët, super moderatorët si edhe administratori i tij njoftohen me email mbi raportimin. Ndërhyrja e tyre në postim është çështje kohe pasi nuk kemi mundësi të qëndrojmë para kompjuterin duke monitoruar forumin 24/24.


Besoj se je sqaruar, pasi e lexova edhe në një temë tjetër ankesën tuaj por nuk pata mundësi të përgjigjesha. 


Gjithë të mirat.

----------


## ai*

Kur dikush mundohet te hapi nje teme te re ne forum,vBulletin te tregon automatikish temat e ngjashme qe jane hapur me perpara por me sa pash para 2 ditesh kur hapa nje teme qe ekzistonte kjo mundesi nuk ishte e aktivizuar.

----------


## xlindax

> Hapja e temave të reja ka një kriter dhe jo ç'do artikull që lexoni në gazeta duhet të vini ta botoni në forum. Gjithashtu shoh që për ç'do artikull hapni tema të reja dhe jo ti postoni ato në temat ekzistuese.
> 
> *Një shembull janë këto 2 tema:*
> *PPD-ja shkrihet ne PDSH 
> Kundërshtohet shkrirja e PPD-së në PDSH* 
> 
> Pra nuk keni pse hapni tema të reja kur ekzistojnë.....
> 
> Kushtojini pak më shumë vëmëndje këtij rregulli kur jeni duke botuar një shkrim në forum.


*OK. Do ta kem parasysh*

----------

